# Cool! I mean, ummm....



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Okay, I stole this from OSF (and if you read my score you'll understand it's my nature) but in light of recent events I thought it might be fun to lighten things up a little.

http://www.4degreez.com/misc/dante-inferno-test.mv

I got level 6!:evil: 
_Sixth Level of Hell - The City of Dis
You approach Satan's wretched city where you behold a wide plain surrounded by iron walls. Before you are fields full of distress and torment terrible. Burning tombs are littered about the landscape. Inside these flaming sepulchers suffer the heretics, failing to believe in God and the afterlife, who make themselves audible by doleful sighs. You will join the wicked that lie here, and will be offered no respite. The three infernal Furies stained with blood, with limbs of women and hair of serpents, dwell in this circle of Hell._

I always liked Furies...


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

Level six!


----------



## lienluu (Nov 5, 2006)

hrmmmm i got the same thing


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

It's the lack of you-know-who in our lives, boys....look on the bright side, at least we'll get to chat up Mr. Darwin while we're there. :noangel: 
Zach, you'd better finish that book you were trying not to sleep through.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

Test thing said:


> A pimp is a good thing to be.



Word.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

This is weird. I went through and answered them as badly as I could and only go to level seven. What's the deal?


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

You're not supposed to lie, Zach.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> You're not supposed to lie, Zach.


Hey, shouldn't that send me to an even HIGHER level? eh?


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

Dammit! I only made it to level 2!

However, I get to chill with Cleopatra and Helen of Troy there 

- Matt


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Dammit! I only made it to level 2!
> 
> However, I get to chill with Cleopatra and Helen of Troy there
> 
> - Matt



Lustful, eh?


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

Whoah! I went back and changed ONE answer, and got to the 6th level this time.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Whoah! I went back and changed ONE answer, and got to the 6th level this time.
> 
> - Matt



Allright! Matt's w/ the cool crowd now... 
Which question?


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

uhhh...i made level 2 :noangel:


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

One of these days, I'm going to get this "business sense" thing down.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Hrm...lots of people deleting posts in this thread....:rollhappy:
It's okay....we all have our issues.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

Ratts!! I only made it to level 5:sob:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 5, 2006)

6, much to my lack of surprise.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 5, 2006)

okay, fine, i made it to level three.

I took it again, and answered really honestly this time, and got into level seven. Sounds kinda cool, in a Victorian gothic kind of way.

Seventh Level of Hell

Guarded by the Minotaur, who snarls in fury, and encircled within the river Phlegethon, filled with boiling blood, is the Seventh Level of Hell. The violent, the assasins, the tyrants, and the war-mongers lament their pitiless mischiefs in the river, while centaurs armed with bows and arrows shoot those who try to escape their punishment. The stench here is overpowering. This level is also home to the wood of the suicides- stunted and gnarled trees with twisting branches and poisoned fruit. At the time of final judgement, their bodies will hang from their branches. In those branches the Harpies, foul birdlike creatures with human faces, make their nests. Beyond the wood is scorching sand where those who committed violence against God and nature are showered with flakes of fire that rain down against their naked bodies. Blasphemers and sodomites writhe in pain, their tongues more loosed to lamentation, and out of their eyes gushes forth their woe. Usurers, who followed neither nature nor art, also share company in the Seventh Level.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> okay, fine, i made it to level three.



:clap: :clap: I'm meaner and nastier than Tien:evil: :evil: 



If anyone else takes meaning from birthdays and astrology, I share the same date with Stephen King and HG Wells:evil:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't think I was _that_ bad...

Eigth Level of Hell - the Malebolge

Many and varied sinners suffer eternally in the multi-leveled Malebolge, an ampitheatre-shapped pit of despair Wholly of stone and of an iron colour: Those guilty of fraudulence and malice; the seducers and pimps, who are whipped by horned demons; the hypocrites, who struggle to walk in lead-lined cloaks; the barraters, who are ducked in boiling pitch by demons known as the Malebranche. The simonists, wedged into stone holes, and whose feet are licked by flames, kick and writhe desperately. The magicians, diviners, fortune tellers, and panderers are all here, as are the thieves. Some wallow in human excrement. Serpents writhe and wrap around men, sometimes fusing into each other. Bodies are torn apart. When you arrive, you will want to put your hands over your ears because of the lamentations of the sinners here, who are afflicted with scabs like leprosy, and lay sick on the ground, furiously scratching their skin off with their nails. Indeed, justice divine doth smite them with its hammer.
________
Easy Vape Reviews


----------



## gore42 (Nov 5, 2006)

I was inspired by this thread to look at an OLD copy I have of Dante's Divine Comedy... the engravings are pretty damn cool.

Here's one:








And for those of you that were PROUD , you can bet that it will look just like this. It's a well known fact that Dante used to get weekend passes to visit the different levels of purgatory and hell.







Anyway, some of the engravings are really cool, but the subject matter is a little graphic for a family-friendly forum like this one  I don't know how they got away with a century ago... the Christian Coalition would almost certainly ban it as pornographic now.

- Matt


----------



## TADD (Nov 5, 2006)

6-6-6 all three times for me......


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

I think Tien cheated to go from level 3 to 7. Now she's really go to helloke: oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

I find it amusing that those of us who are non-believers got relegated to level 6 so fast. Wouldn't that imply that despite not believing in the almighty, we believe in Satan? 

Hrm.....something does not add up.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 6, 2006)

Rick said:


> I think Tien cheated to go from level 3 to 7. Now she's really go to helloke: oke:


Well, one of the answers I changed was to go from male to female. Apparently, women are more evil than men. Go figure. Good thing I don't believe in hell.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 6, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Good thing I don't believe in hell.


 
You've obviously never applied for a business loan. : )


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2006)

Just so you all know, I'm a virtuous heathen who will be spending eternity in Limbo.


----------

